# PPI Exam Cafe



## Rei (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone found PPI Exam Cafe helpful? I like to work on as many questions as possible, but a little hesitate about this site since they only have 197 questions for power and it cost $36+ for 30 days.


----------



## rshankle PE (Feb 17, 2010)

Rei said:


> Anyone found PPI Exam Cafe helpful? I like to work on as many questions as possible, but a little hesitate about this site since they only have 197 questions for power and it cost $36+ for 30 days.



I don't think there is new information beyond what is found in the EERMv8. I've been studying the Electronics portion so I can't speak for Power, but have found the electronics questions to be almost a cut/paste from the text book. (Not that this is bad, because it does help me review what I read, but I could have done it with a set of index cards and reading the book.)

Hope this helps.


----------



## rjmaster19 (Feb 17, 2010)

I've been using Exam Cafe for the Computer exam. The questions aren't anything like the test, its more like a review of concepts.

I like that I can work on them from any where (even my phone). But if you're looking to practice exam problems, its not worth it...


----------

